# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Out with plastic, in with...?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a well established 35 gal tank and I've recently decided to get rid of my ugly plastic plants for the real deal. I upgraded my lighting to the best for my budget (that of a poor college student) and now have 40W from 2 20W GE T12 9325K bulbs, or 1.1 wpg.

Fish are: 1 pleco, 4 clown loaches, 2 gourami, 3 bala sharks, all are under 3"

What would be the best plants for this relatively low light environment? I don't plan on adding CO2...but that depends on how limited my options are. Do I need to add/remove fish/creatures? Also, should I mail order the plants or find a local (or relatively local) pet shop?

Thanks!
DJK


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Some of my low-light plant choices are:

Anubias barteri
Anubias barteri var. nana
Cryptocoryne lutea
C.lucens
C.walkeri
Java ferns
Java moss

You can easily achieve great looking tanks using these low light, easy to maintain plants.

As for buying, I would start with your local fish stores. Unless you really have no choice, then go on-line. The reason I am giving you this advice and just you is because you are just starting out. It really doesn't make sense for you to spend all the money including shipping and handling, and then getting the plants that you might have trouble taking care of. It is far better to see what your LFS have to offer. Then go from there.

If you must go on-line, our Adim, Robert, has a great store right here with tons of plant choices.

Hope this helped, and good luck and have fun


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey DJK,

what is your substrate? That may be a determining factor as well. If its plain gravel, it limits your choices. Are you willing to do a total re-vamp, or are you just looking to plant a few things and see how they do?

If you have a car, Tropic Isle in Framingham is well worth the trip. They are a little more expensive, but have great stuff. Most of the PetSmart/Petco places have a few of the more common plants. They typically get deliveries on a Thursday, so Friday AM shopping will yield the best selection. 

Skipton's, downtown, has a good reputation. I haven't had a chance to check them out personally yet. They are accessible by "T". There is also a place (Aqua-something) that was on Tyler Street in the Chinatown area (a few blocks from a "T" stop). They occasionally got some really cool plant imports from Asia (although the stock was inconsistent) and had fabulous Angelfish and Discus, as well as goldfish and koi in more shapes and colors than I knew existed. I think they're still there, but I haven't been in the area in a few years. 

Lovely Pets in Quincy has a nice selection, too. 

What type of filter are you running? Undergravel and reverse flow Undergravel are difficult for plants. 

You've made a great change with improved lighting. Knowing more about the rest of the tank setup would help us to guide you. I noticed Paul suggests several "epiphytic" plants, that do not get buried in the substrate - (java fern, java moss, anubias) these are great choices if you're just looking to "plunk" a few plants into the tank. 

Also, the local Boston Aquarium Society is a great resource - check it out!

-Jane


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the help! Jane, my substrate is just plain gravel right now, with no undergravel filtration (filter is an Eclipse 3 system). However, if that severely limits my choices, I'm willing to re-vamp within reason (and budget). What are my options, or what would you suggest?

Also, the tank occupies an indoor "window" between two rooms, so it is viewable from two sides and really has no back. Therefore, I was thinking of either putting tall plants to the sides of the aquarium or creating a natural divider lengthwise out of driftwood or rock with plants in and on that (java moss?).

I've checked out the local Petco stores (Natick, Brighton, Cambridge) but didn't know about the Thursday shipments and just figured they always had a paltry selection, I'll check again tomorrow if I have time! Also, do you happen to have an address of phone number of any of those shops you listed, or are they easily searchable online? I'm only 20-25 minutes from Framingham so I figured I'd check out Tropic Isle.

As for the types of plants, really I'm not picky at all. Trimmings would be a blessing. Thanks again for your help!

DJK


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Regular gravel is a-ok. You just need to supplement it with liquid ferts, either Seachem or Botanica. Once in a while it wouldn't hurt to add some jobe stick or other solid ferts that you plant around the base of the plants.

Whatever situation you are in, just stick with it. No need to restart unless you really don't mind the work.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

If your tank is well-established, you probably have a lot of mulm in the gravel already, so sure, try it as is. (I'm always geared towards the substrate-focused "el natural" methodology, LOL!).

Vallisneria do well with a minimal substrate, and the "epiphytic" plants Paul suggested of Anubias, Java Ferns and mosses would work just fine. 

With the increased lighting, I'd add the lights at the same time as the plants, so the algae doesn't get a "head start". 

I'll be in the Cambridge area at the end of this coming week, and could bring some cuttings. I'll PM you to coordinate.

-Jane


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Here's a quick update and some questions:

I visited Tropic Isle in Framingham and talked to one of the helpful employees there and made a few suggestions for plants and substrates. I ended up with an Anubias Barteri, Water Sprite, and a leafy bunched plant without roots which I can't remember the name. He also suggested a better substrate than just plain gravel, so I got a bag of Caribsea Eco-Complete Plant Substrate.

I removed most of the old gravel, except a thin layer, and then slowly added the Eco-Complete on top of that. However, the new substrate is very fine, and has significantly clouded the water. I followed the directions on the package for an established aquarium. This stuff was pre-packed in water, and it said to drain out the liquid, which I did. I've left it overnight and it has settled a bit, but it is still very cloudy. 

Will it clear up on its own? Will it always be this "dusty" when I adjust things in the tank? The fish don't seem to mind it, and the loaches seem to love burrowing in the new substrate.

Hopefully the new plants will appreciate the substrate. These will be the trial plants I suppose, if they flourish, back to the store for some more!

Do I need a liquid fertilizer as well or is the substrate enough?

I'll keep all of you posted on how things progress, and maybe post a picture or two if I can. Your help has been invaluable!!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

No substrate will lasts forever, not even ADA. With that being said, it means you will still have to add fertilizer, either in the form of liquid or tablet or both. You don't have to do it right away as there will be nurtrient present in EC. But eventually, about 6 months from now or a little less, you will have to begin dosing. 

As for EC being cloudy, I haven't had the problem. Plus, the bag comes ready to be used, without the need to rinse first nor drain the liquid. You just dump the whole bag in, slowly. When it's time to add the water, pour carefully so it won't disturb the already established bed. You should be ok.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Read this. It's from another forum I visit.



> Eco Complete now has a new formulation - contains sand, rinsing required!
> 
> I just learned over at APC that Carib Sea changed the formulation for their Eco Complete substrate last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## imported_banderbe (Feb 17, 2006)

LOL, I just bought three bags of EC direct from CaribSea.

There was no need to rinse.

Don't know where you heard that but it's B.S.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

It's to bad that this company has had such a problem with its Eco product.

The bags I purchased a little over a year ago had an over abundance of calcium in it resulting in untestable water parameters especially KH and GH.

Caribsea "fixed" this by adding some sort of buffer to the water resulting in a completely unusable product, they were kind enough to replace the product if contacted.

To me it seems hit or miss with this stuff.
I'll probably try the ADA soil next.

Pete


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

So the cloudy water hasn't gone away yet...I'm starting to wonder if it is just an issue with the Caribsea EC. What can I do to clear up the water? Seachem sells a water clearing product, but I was told it gunks up filters. Should I not try it?


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

DJK,
Did you just acquire this Eco-complete? If you bought it at a LFS, there is a chance that it may have been sitting around for awhile and could be a bag that is corrupt.
Do a search here on corrupt Eco-complete, it sounds like you have the same symptoms many have reported.
The good thing is that Carib-sea will send you a replacement free of charge.
And no, don't add anything to your tank to help it clear up.
Hobbyists have reported good results with a series of water changes.

Pete


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, I just bought it at a local pet shop. I looked up the cloudy water from EC, and found pictures showing the EC with white milky water. My bag had no milky colored water at all, so I doubt it is defective, or at least, it is less defective than it was in those cases in the past. I will however give Carib-sea a call and see if they have any further words of wisdom. I will also do a few water changes and see if that helps. Will let you know what happens!

P.S. If the EC is defective, will it impact my plant growth/fish health at all?

Oh and I found some Christmas Moss at a local pet shop, and added it along with a java fern to my tank. Pictures will be coming soon.


----------

